# Xserver failed to be installed



## sk8harddiefast (Mar 18, 2010)

```
../../../src/mesa/glapi/glapitemp.h:4427:1: warning: 'NoOp_dispatch_stub_607' de
fined but not used
gcc45 -c -I. -I../../../include -I../../../include/GL/internal -I../../../src/me
sa -I../../../src/mesa/glapi -I/usr/local/include -I/usr/local/include/drm   -I/
usr/local/include   -D_THREAD_SAFE -I/usr/local/include   -I/usr/local/include -
O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -Wall -Wmissing-prototypes -std=c99 -ffast-math -f
no-strict-aliasing  -fPIC  -DUSE_X86_64_ASM -DHAVE_POSIX_MEMALIGN -DUSE_XCB -DPT
HREADS -DUSE_EXTERNAL_DXTN_LIB=1 -DIN_DRI_DRIVER -DHAVE_ALIAS -DGLX_INDIRECT_REN
DERING -DGLX_DIRECT_RENDERING -DXF86VIDMODE -D_REENTRANT -UIN_DRI_DRIVER -DDEFAU
LT_DRIVER_DIR=\"/usr/local/lib/dri\" ../../../src/mesa/glapi/glapi_getproc.c -o
../../../src/mesa/glapi/glapi_getproc.o
gcc45 -c -I. -I../../../include -I../../../include/GL/internal -I../../../src/me
sa -I../../../src/mesa/glapi -I/usr/local/include -I/usr/local/include/drm   -I/
usr/local/include   -D_THREAD_SAFE -I/usr/local/include   -I/usr/local/include -
O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -Wall -Wmissing-prototypes -std=c99 -ffast-math -f
no-strict-aliasing  -fPIC  -DUSE_X86_64_ASM -DHAVE_POSIX_MEMALIGN -DUSE_XCB -DPT
HREADS -DUSE_EXTERNAL_DXTN_LIB=1 -DIN_DRI_DRIVER -DHAVE_ALIAS -DGLX_INDIRECT_REN
DERING -DGLX_DIRECT_RENDERING -DXF86VIDMODE -D_REENTRANT -UIN_DRI_DRIVER -DDEFAU
LT_DRIVER_DIR=\"/usr/local/lib/dri\" ../../../src/mesa/glapi/glthread.c -o ../..
/../src/mesa/glapi/glthread.o
gcc45 -c -I. -I../../../include -I../../../include/GL/internal -I../../../src/me
sa -I../../../src/mesa/glapi -I/usr/local/include -I/usr/local/include/drm   -I/
usr/local/include   -D_THREAD_SAFE -I/usr/local/include   -I/usr/local/include -
O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -Wall -Wmissing-prototypes -std=c99 -ffast-math -f
=c99 -ffast-math -f
no-strict-aliasing  -fPIC  -DUSE_X86_64_ASM -DHAVE_POSIX_MEMALIGN -DUSE_XCB -DPT
HREADS -DUSE_EXTERNAL_DXTN_LIB=1 -DIN_DRI_DRIVER -DHAVE_ALIAS -DGLX_INDIRECT_REN
DERING -DGLX_DIRECT_RENDERING -DXF86VIDMODE -D_REENTRANT -UIN_DRI_DRIVER -DDEFAU
LT_DRIVER_DIR=\"/usr/local/lib/dri\" ../../../src/mesa/glapi/glthread.c -o ../..
/../src/mesa/glapi/glthread.o
gcc45 -c -I. -I../../../include -I../../../include/GL/internal -I../../../src/me
sa -I../../../src/mesa/glapi -I/usr/local/include -I/usr/local/include/drm   -I/
usr/local/include   -D_THREAD_SAFE -I/usr/local/include   -I/usr/local/include -
O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -Wall -Wmissing-prototypes -std=c99 -ffast-math -f
no-strict-aliasing  -fPIC  -DUSE_X86_64_ASM -DHAVE_POSIX_MEMALIGN -DUSE_XCB -DPT
HREADS -DUSE_EXTERNAL_DXTN_LIB=1 -DIN_DRI_DRIVER -DHAVE_ALIAS -DGLX_INDIRECT_REN
DERING -DGLX_DIRECT_RENDERING -DXF86VIDMODE -D_REENTRANT -UIN_DRI_DRIVER -DDEFAU
LT_DRIVER_DIR=\"/usr/local/lib/dri\"  ../../../src/mesa/x86-64/glapi_x86-64.S -o
 ../../../src/mesa/x86-64/glapi_x86-64.o
/bin/sh ../../../bin/mklib -o GL -linker 'gcc45' -ldflags '-L/usr/local/lib' \
-major 1 -minor 2  \ -install ../../../lib -id /usr/local/lib/libGL.1.dylib \
-L/usr/local/lib -lXext -lXxf86vm -lXdamage -lXfixes -lX11-xcb -lX11 -lxcb-glx
-lxcb   -L/usr/local/lib -ldrm   -lm -lpthread  glcontextmodes.o
 clientattrib.o compsize.o eval.o glxcmds.o glxcurrent.o glxext.o glxextensions.
o indirect.o indirect_init.o indirect_size.o indirect_window_pos.o indirect_text
ure_compression.o indirect_transpose_matrix.o indirect_vertex_array.o indirect_v
ertex_program.o pixel.o pixelstore.o render2.o renderpix.o single2.o singlepix.o
 vertarr.o xfont.o glx_pbuffer.o glx_query.o drisw_glx.o dri_common.o dri_glx.o
XF86dri.o glxhash.o dri2_glx.o dri2.o ../../../src/mesa/main/dispatch.o ../../..
/src/mesa/glapi/glapi.o ../../../src/mesa/glapi/glapi_getproc.o ../../../src/mes
a/glapi/glthread.o ../../../src/mesa/x86-64/glapi_x86-64.o
mklib: Making FreeBSD shared library:  libGL.so.1
/usr/local/bin/ld: ../../../src/mesa/x86-64/glapi_x86-64.o: relocation R_X86_64_
PC32 against symbol `_gl_DispatchTSD' can not be used when making a shared objec
t; recompile with -fPIC
/usr/local/bin/ld: final link failed: Bad value
collect2: ld returned 1 exit status
mklib: Installing libGL.so.1 libGL.so in ../../../lib
mv: rename libGL.so.1 to ../../../lib/libGL.so.1: No such file or directory
gmake[2]: *** [../../../lib/libGL.so] Error 1
gmake[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/graphics/dri/work/Mesa-7.4.4/src/glx/x11
'
gmake[1]: *** [subdirs] Error 1
gmake[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/graphics/dri/work/Mesa-7.4.4/src'
gmake: *** [default] Error 1
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/graphics/dri.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11-servers/xorg-server.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11-servers/xorg-server.
```

thanx in advanced


----------

